# Elrond and Sting



## GuardianRanger (Jun 18, 2004)

I'm in the middle of "Riddles In The Dark", and I don't know if I missed something, or if it is explained later...

Why doesn't Elrond look at Sting like he does Orcrist and Glamdring?

I've read The Hobbit before, and I'm reading The Annotated Hobbit; and so far, there has been no (other) explanation.


----------



## Gothmog (Jun 20, 2004)

> and among them were several swords of various makes, shapes, and sizes. *Two caught their eyes particularly, because of their beautiful scabbards and jewelled hilts.*
> Gandalf and Thorin each took one of these; and *Bilbo took a knife in a leather sheath*. It would have made only a tiny pocket knife for a troll, but it was as good as a short sword for the hobbit.
> ‘These look like good blades,’ said the wizard, half drawing them and looking at them curiously. ‘They were not made by any troll, nor by any smith among men in these parts and days; *but when we can read the runes on them, we shall know more about them*.’


Both Orcrist and Glamdring were seemingly special swords due to the appearence of the scabbards and hilts so Gandalf and Thorin were interested in what the runes on the swords said. As for Bilbo's "Sword" this was infact only a knife in a rather plain leather sheath. Either there were no runes on the blade or Bilbo was not interested in knowing what they said.

I think it is likely that there was no runes since Bilbo "liked runes and letters and cunning handwriting, though when he wrote himself it was a bit thin and spidery."


----------



## HLGStrider (Jun 21, 2004)

It should also be noted that, in fact, Bilbo didn't even know his blade was Elvish, only found out about it when stumbling around in the dark long after Elrond's house, and wouldn't have thought to ask about such a small, unimportant sword.

There was probably more than just treasure in the cave. There was probably a lot of junk. Not all of it was pretty or valuable and Bilbo probably just assumed that this was part of the rest, taken from everyday travelers. He would've felt asking about it to such a great lord would be impertinent, even for a Hobbit, and pointless.


----------



## GuardianRanger (Jun 21, 2004)

Can this be carried over to The Lord Of The Rings? Ie, Bilbo goes to live with the elves. Wouldn't he ask Elrond about it then? Surely he would know the sword had some properties then?

Just wondering.


----------



## Gothmog (Jun 21, 2004)

Bilbo may well have asked Elrond about Sting when he was staying in Rivendell after leaving the Shire. However, unless there were identifying marks or runes on the blade it is unlikely that Elrond could tell him any more than it is of Elven make and was forged during the wars against the Orcs (or at least forged for use against the Orcs judging by its reaction when Orcs are near).


----------



## Inderjit S (Jun 29, 2004)

> Elrond could tell him any more than it is of Elven make and was forged during the wars against the Orcs (or at least forged for use against the Orcs judging by its reaction when Orcs are near).



Unless it was the first knife or sword of a young Elven princeling who Elrond knew or knew of. The fact that it is able to cut through Shelob's webs shows us that is a well crafted sword.


----------



## Gothmog (Jul 6, 2004)

> Unless it was the first knife or sword of a young Elven princeling who Elrond knew or knew of. The fact that it is able to cut through Shelob's webs shows us that is a well crafted sword





> *However, unless there were identifying marks or runes on the blade it is unlikely * that Elrond could tell him any more than it is of Elven make and was forged during the wars against the Orcs (or at least forged for use against the Orcs judging by its reaction when Orcs are near).



I agree that is was a well crafted knife. It is still my view that without some identifying marks Elrond would not have recognised it as belonging to any particular Elf. And it is also very likely that any sword or knife that was crafted by the Elves would be "Well Crafted", I doubt that rough work would leave the smithy.


----------

